# Rewrapping rods



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

The guides of my trusty 8 foot half hitch rod have finally run their course, and i have succesfully rewrapped the rod with low profile guides. I also purchased from JB weld quick setting epoxy which i WAS going to use....but i figure i should post this up and see what you guys think lol. Should i go out and get some actual flex coat or can i just use this quick setting multi purpose epoxy glue (rated for 4400 PSI). This is only the fourth rod I've rewrapped and of those times I've always had flex coat on hand, except for this time . please let me know what you guys think! 


Thanks!

-Kev


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Flex Coat or Thread Master.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That quick set epoxy doesn't have enough elongation. It will yellow in the sun and won't flex with the rod.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

No absolutely do NOT use the JB weld. 

Its does not flex it will crack when fully cure. 

Use some type of rod epoxy, when cure it is flexible.

You spent the time and effort to take off guides and rewrap, don't skimp on the $12 for epoxy to finish the job right. Just think how pissed you would be for the epoxy to crack and have to do it all over again.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It will yellow and crack as mention.....Flex coat or what is available these days....No need to apply a thick coat...like many people do for some reason..........


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Threadmaster.

If you were in Pace I'd give you some.

Your profile says you're in Atlanta, if that's true then go see Gary at the Fish Hawk - I bet he's got a couple of tubes of it available or knows where to get it.


----------



## Penzas (Oct 1, 2018)

Did you use thread master?


----------

